# Blesta, thoughts?



## SkylarM (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone poke around with the latest beta? I think with enough time Blesta will be a real competitor to WHMCS. It's looking pretty complete and one could expect a release soon. Anyone considering switching? The solus module is pretty decent, and the fact it's all modular is pretty cool.

Gonna toy with it a lot more post release, but so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## wdq (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been messing around with it along with a bunch of other panels lately. It appears to be getting closer to release, and I agree with you. They really do have a chance to get at least some of the market share from WHMCS, especially with the cPanel and SolusVM modules that have already been made for it. 

I will most likely be switching to Blesta as my primary billing panel for some of the freelance work I do in the near future when the final version of the product has been released.


----------



## 7ropics (Jul 8, 2013)

While they're v3 looks to be a massive improvement over the current version (at least in terms of UI) I'm pretty content with ClientExec. While it tends to lack a bit in the aesthetic department it has a very solid backend.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it looks pretty alright. Don't know of any providers who are actively using it now though.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2013)

I absolutely love Blesta v3.  I'm just waiting to see how far they get with their Solus extension of it.  Honestly I wouldn't mind switching from WHMCS to Blesta v3 but that of course depends on a ton of other factors.  

If I recall, vps.net uses Blesta in production.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 9, 2013)

The solus module is actually pretty decent. It's a bit rough visually, but it's coming along very nicely.

Just gotta find someone to do an integration for it when it does go live and I'll likely switch.


----------



## H4G (Jul 9, 2013)

I did grab a licenses for the V2 at the last moment to get my hands on the v3. Need to test it sometime though. Been hearing great things about them.


----------



## ryanarp (Jul 9, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> The solus module is actually pretty decent. It's a bit rough visually, but it's coming along very nicely.
> 
> Just gotta find someone to do an integration for it when it does go live and I'll likely switch.


Have you seen any of their work on the V3 SolusVM module. I know you got to get a little hands on with the ModuleGarden project.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 9, 2013)

Yea I was referencing the v3 Module, I honestly haven't even bothered installing the v2 since I have the beta. Still trying to figure things out, like why I don't get an email when an order is placed.

They need to clean it up a little, the stats page is a bit wonky, but it's lookin pretty solid so far.

Genuinely feel that this will be some serious competition to WHMCS, especially with a fully functional Solus module that comes free with it -- the whole thing is basically less than the cost of the ModulesGarden VPS license which is awesome.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jul 31, 2013)

Better then V2 but still a way to go.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 1, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Better then V2 but still a way to go.


I'm interested to see what they plug into v3.1 and how far off of launch that is released. If they can do a launch and then add fixes modules etc rapidly without the issues that plague WHMCS updates they could be a *VERY* serious competitor.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 1, 2013)

I definitely think Blesta is a great alternative to WHMCS.  Competitive prices, and less attacks!


----------



## Jade (Aug 1, 2013)

It actually looks pretty good. Very similar to WHMCS, so they'll be up there with them.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 15, 2013)

So Blesta V3 is out - Who's giving it a spin?


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 15, 2013)

Reece said:


> So Blesta V3 is out - Who's giving it a spin?


Likely waiting for 3.1, best case the WHMCS importer isn't out quite yet.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 15, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Likely waiting for 3.1, best case the WHMCS importer isn't out quite yet.


Have you tested the SolusVM support? I'm thinking about taking a license to see how things run.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 15, 2013)

Reece said:


> Have you tested the SolusVM support? I'm thinking about taking a license to see how things run.


I helped them fix some issues with the SolusVM side of things. It functions from a client standpoint, but provisioning of things like extra IPs or things of that nature isn't supported quite yet. I requested it quite a bit and they told me they will have that fixed as well as some order page logic updates either before or with their 3.1 update.

All of the basic functions exist for both Ovz and KVM, they had a XEN box to test most of the functionality I believe. VNC Actually works for KVM, but it's fairly basic. rDNS mounting iso's and so forth isn't supported yet. KVM order form also only pulls from the templates list and not from the ISO list.

If any provider wanted to check out the client frontend of Blesta + Solus I can setup a test account with a small KVM and openvz vps provisioned.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 16, 2013)

Development of Blesta is slow but If they manage to release updates frequently then I will move to Blesta.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone know when the WHMCS importer will be finalized? This and a few other modules is holding us back.

I would love to see them have a Bitpay module set up, as well as FraudRecord and a better LogicBoxes (ResellerClub) module.

We just picked up a v3 license and I am quite impressed with the changes so far, some features do need improvement however it looks great!


----------

